# Can't be bothered to go cycling when it is cold outside



## Anonymous1502 (11 Nov 2020)

In the summer I would be out on my bike couple times a week. Now I can't be bothered to go out on my bike once a week. The cold weather is really off putting and I never know how to dress, while in the summer it would be cycling shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Don’t sweat it, no everyone rides outdoors year round


----------



## sheddy (11 Nov 2020)

You really need to layer up.


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Don’t sweat it, no everyone rides outdoors year round


Proper cyclists do.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

Nope, prefer the cold. Only day I don't ride is Jesus' Birthday, and that's only because Mrs won't permit it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

I fully appreciate year-round cycling isn't for everyone. I average 120 miles/week in winter and 180/200 in warmer weather. I'm out at least two days, usually three, a week. I've done 90 this week and will probably hit 130/140.

As I say it isn't for everyone but the right clothing solves most problems. I don't go if it's raining when I'm due to leave or in icy conditions.

As @YukonBoy says don't sweat it. Just personal choice.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

Nope. I actually like the cold. The old saying about 'there is no bad weather, just bad clothing choice'.

I have a couple of soft shell jackets that are windproof - both Aldi actually (as well as some posher ones). One top is great when it gets below 12c, the other from 2c and below. I only wear 1 base layer under them. Bib tights to keep the legs warm, and 'baggies' over the top when on the MTB.

You'd miss some of the best riding weather if you don't like cold. Some fantastic days mid winter when it's cold and frosty.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Nov 2020)

I feel your pain. We're into the cool season now. On my morning ride, too chilly just in shorts, had to wear a vest as well 🥶


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2020)

My partner hates the cold weather. She only cycles from April to end of August. then the bike gets put away.


----------



## straas (11 Nov 2020)

Spend loads of money on cold weather specific gear, then you'll be excited to try the items out.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Nov 2020)

It is pretty easy to dress for the milder days of winter. Depending on your riding style you can dress sporty or everyday casual. 
For sporty, pop some leggings over your shorts, which are worn as underwear. Use a windproof and thin fleecy midlayer as required. Tune with neck buff, gloves and wool socks.
For the casual look I go for polycotton hiking trousers instead of leggings.

Carry a rainproof shell and woolly hat for emergencies.

Temp control is easier on cool mild days than in summer.


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> Spend loads of money on cold weather specific gear, then you'll be excited to try the items out.


Oddly, that doesn't work for me with raingear. I know I *should* try stuff out on short rides before long trips, but, well, you know ...


----------



## straas (11 Nov 2020)

I couldn't wait for some foul weather after buying my Perfetto


----------



## byegad (11 Nov 2020)

I was waiting for he 'proper cyclist' answers.
Each to his own. I suffer from muscular stiffness and my arthritis suffers if I get cold and so I stay home unless it's reasonably mild.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> In the summer I would be out on my bike couple times a week. Now I can't be bothered to go out on my bike once a week. The cold weather is really off putting and I never know how to dress, while in the summer it would be cycling shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Does anyone else feel the same?


I'm much the same. I spend the time repairing/fettling/rebuilding the bikes instead. As I also do that out in the weather, it means I can usually just stop and go in for a cuppa.


----------



## Mburton1993 (11 Nov 2020)

I quite like it when it’s cooler I’ve been cycling a lot recently, but yeah, I also never know how to dress, often end up removing or adding layers during rides.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Nov 2020)

As someone who has a bike as a means of transport and no car I ride every day for work and leisure, shopping etc. I have never considered any cycling specific clothing summer or any time of year. In winter I can recommend army surplus thermal stuff and light waterproofs, walking boots. Don't get wet or cold. If you are on a 2000 quid carbon thingy that is only bought to race about this probably isn't suitable though.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Nov 2020)

Mburton1993 said:


> I quite like it when it’s cooler I’ve been cycling a lot recently, but yeah, I also never know how to dress, often end up removing or adding layers during rides.


If you always start a bit underdressed you should be OK. On some rides I seem to have a pannier full of clothes.


----------



## Ridgeway (11 Nov 2020)

I nearly always enjoy once i'm out there it's just taking that mental step and getting my lazy ar$se outside, much much harder when it's cold. 

Early mornings here it's foggy at present although that will clear in a few weeks and then it tends to be cold, dry but usually sunny which i really like.

Did buy some gloves this week though, never normally use them (hate gloves) so i must be getting nesh


----------



## johnblack (11 Nov 2020)

Use the spin bike indoors during the week in winter, can't be bothered to get dressed up as, I only have so much time to ride otherwise work might miss me, save going out to the weekend when I can enjoy it with my mates.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

I'm out summer and winter, a couple of 50 - 60 mile rides a week most weeks.


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I nearly always enjoy once i'm out there it's just taking that mental step and getting my lazy ar$se outside, much much harder when it's cold.
> 
> Early mornings here it's foggy at present although that will clear in a few weeks and then it tends to be cold, dry but usually sunny which i really like.
> 
> Did buy some gloves this week though, never normally use them (hate gloves) so i must be getting nesh


How high up do you get on the bike - say in January?

[It made me shiver just watching Kelderman descend off the Stelvio wearing just one layer - end of October!]


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Nov 2020)

I am confused - it has not turn cold yet. If you only cycle at above 16 degrees and when it is dry, you won't be out much of the year. When it does get cold, then the right clothes and right attitude helps.


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Nov 2020)

Hasn't she moved to Edinburgh? That's the frozen north you know!


----------



## si_c (11 Nov 2020)

Hardest part of cycling in winter is leaving the house, after that it's just as much fun as riding in summer.

I've got quite a bit of thermal and wet weather gear now, which makes riding longer easier, but it's not essential and if you put flat pedals on and then go for a ride in regular clothes, that's perfectly acceptable too


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2020)

si_c said:


> Hardest part of cycling in winter is leaving the house, after that it's just as much fun as riding in summer.




This, in spades.

But don't listen to all those that say they ride all year round. So what. Everyone is different. If you're not feeling it then don't beat yourself up about it. Its only a bike ride, nothing important. Ride & enjoy when you want.


----------



## si_c (11 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> If you're not feeling it then don't beat yourself up about it. Its only a bike ride, nothing important. Ride & enjoy when you want.


This pretty much, I'm trying to get out as much this winter as I would do in summer, but it's Wednesday and I've still not been out yet Do I feel a little bad? Yeah a bit, but fsck it, it's cold outside


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

byegad said:


> I was waiting for he 'proper cyclist' answers.
> Each to his own. I suffer from muscular stiffness and my arthritis suffers if I get cold and so I stay home unless it's reasonably mild.


Proper cyclists have better things to do than post on cycling forums.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (11 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> Spend loads of money on cold weather specific gear, then you'll be excited to try the items out.


Only have summer kit for now, so for colder weather I wear normal clothes not cycling specific clothes. Winter gear isn't a financial priority at the moment.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

byegad said:


> I was waiting for he 'proper cyclist' answers.
> Each to his own. I suffer from muscular stiffness and my arthritis suffers if I get cold and so I stay home unless it's reasonably mild.


Arthritis is a funny game. Mine acts me up more if I miss a day riding that it does if I ride in a blizzard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Only have summer kit for now, so for colder weather I wear normal clothes not cycling specific clothes. Winter gear isn't a financial priority at the moment.



Just double up summer gear and it works fine in winter. But as others say, it’s not cold yet.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2020)

for me, as seasons change, I try to keep riding & make small adjustments as I go. this helps keep me from any one big change to attire. but it's got it's challenges. sometimes i'll head out for a remote ride (something far from home) & I won't know exactly what to wear. I may wind up bringing a bunch of stuff in the car, then when I get out & start setting up the bike I'll decide what to wear


View: https://i.imgur.com/99XX3XQ.jpg

last night featured shorts, but with a sweatshirt up top. also dug out my favorite thin glove liners


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

I've ridden to work in -ve temps already this month (Oxon). Of course that's NOT cold, but it didn't happen in the summer.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2020)

Some of the massive weekly mileages a few of you guys are racking up, week in week out, all year round regardless of the weather are seriously impressive and a bit daunting for us mere mortals. 

Riding at this time of year is a state of mind and the cooler days can provide some of the best cycling of the year. You soon learn what keeps you warm at your level of exertion. All sane cyclists try to avoid riding in foul rain, it's just common sense, but if you can't avoid it and have no choice then getting something specifically for the job can change it from being down right miserable to not bad, or even ok.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2020)

Just pop a pair of Altura 'Winter Cruisers' over your normal cycling kit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Just pop a pair of Altura 'Winter Cruisers' over your normal cycling kit.
> 
> View attachment 557650



Modern equiv of Ron Hills


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Modern equiv of Ron Hills


Been around for 15+ years.


----------



## Ridgeway (11 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> How high up do you get on the bike - say in January?
> 
> [It made me shiver just watching Kelderman descend off the Stelvio wearing just one layer - end of October!]



There was snow here at 1250m 2wks back already, we live at 700mm so technically anything less is already down hill

But honestly it's rare here that i ride above 1400m from the house, and in January the roads will be perfectly clear and easy to ride on, just maybe wet on occasions. If i pick the right time slot i can ride from 700m through the fog/clouds and into the sunlight where it's 5-8º warmer with the sun on your back, just chuffing freezing on the decent.

I froze my nuts off last week descending Le Suchet:


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Just pop a pair of Altura 'Winter Cruisers' over your normal cycling kit.
> 
> View attachment 557650


But @Anonymous1502 would probably be better off getting the ladies' ones (which don't have the silly ankle loops, at least not in the past)


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2020)

vickster said:


> But @Anonymous1502 would probably be better off getting the ladies' ones (which don't have the silly ankle loops, at least not in the past)


No experience of the 'ladies' version here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Been around for 15+ years.



Like I said modern equiv


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> I couldn't wait for some foul weather after buying my Perfetto



Googles Perfetto expecting to see a recumbent with enclosed cockpit with heater like a small car.
Oh well, learning every day.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

I genuinely don't mind going out when it's cold. It's wet and windy I'm not quite so keen on. Says she who cycles out in the fens where it's *always* windy... 

Although going out when it's not so warm does mean getting the clothing right. Often, I'm out at dusk at this time if year, because that's usually when I can squeeze a ride in, so tend I go out a bit overdressed. Reason for this is that out here, the temperature drops like a stone once the sun goes down, and there's nothing quite so miserable as being cold on a bike.

Best advice is layers, layers, layers... Just like an onion.  And keep the extremities (head, hands, feet) warm.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2020)

i certainly ride more often in the summer due to longer daylight hours and warmer weather. I don't mind the cold so much but it is a no go in the rain, frost, snow, high winds, fog or when the sun is too low as cars can be blinded by it and rear end you. At the moment, I still manage to ride twice a week but shorter mileage than summer . Do whatever you feel comfortable with and don't take any risks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I genuinely don't mind going out when it's cold. It's wet and windy I'm not quite so keen on. Says she who cycles out in the fens where it's *always* windy...
> 
> Although going out when it's not so warm does mean getting the clothing right. Often, I'm out at dusk at this time if year, because that's usually when I can squeeze a ride in, so tend I go out a bit overdressed. Reason for this is that out here, the temperature drops like a stone once the sun goes down, and there's nothing quite so miserable as being cold on a bike.
> 
> Best advice is layers, layers, layers... Just like an onion.  And keep the extremities (head, hands, feet) warm.



But also to remember the point of layers is to add and remove them as your temperature dictates. Many think it’s just means wearing a load of layers and never removing any.


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Nov 2020)

I'm ok in the cold, just layer up. I'm still in shorts but fear the tights are due anytime soon ! Cold fingers and toes all winter so already in big socks and winter gloves, and it's not even cold in Somerset yet ! I try to ride after work in the winter a few times a week but really get put off by wind and rain. Not so bothered if it starts raining when I'm out, in fact I quite enjoy it, it's just going out the back door when it's lobbing it down ! I'm 6 miles from a street light or a town so most of my winter riding is done on quiet lanes in mud with big lights on.........

The wind is the one that gets me, and it's always windy here......... Was going out tonight but it's blowing a hooley here on my hill and my motivation has left the building tonight !


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

The worst thing about the really cold weather is not being able ride in a muscle vest and flash the guns at the female admirers. How would people know I'm doing a lat-spread pose if I'm all layered up? Such a waste.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> The worst thing about the really cold weather is not being able ride in a muscle vest and flash the guns at the female admirers. How would people know I'm doing a lat-spread pose if I'm all layered up? Such a waste.



You need to use the latest in warm tech. Wrap your self in cling film and flex those buttocks as you ride.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Nov 2020)

Has it been cold yet ? Still shorts for me so far.Looking likely to bite the bullet and put the kneewarmers on soon ! I don't really mind the cold once your out.Just wind...I could cry in a headwind.Anything else is fair game.


----------



## matticus (11 Nov 2020)

Proper cyclists don't notice headwinds.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Nov 2020)

Its blinkin roastin out there, lets hope it stays that way. Winter riding is always interesting if not for everyone


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Proper cyclists don't notice headwinds.


I'd never class myself as "proper" I much prefer semi pro.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Proper cyclists don't notice headwinds.



Headwinds move aside for ‘ard cyclists


----------



## Tripster (11 Nov 2020)

Cold no problem, love the quiet crisp autumn and winter mornings. Rain I dont mind much either but I am not a fan of high winds... that I can do without.
If it aint raining it aint training


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2020)

I used to go out in all conditions but with my chemotherapy I got into the habit of going on the smart turbo instead, then with lockdown I've not had commuting in the dark either and the habit has continued.


----------



## MntnMan62 (11 Nov 2020)

I'm definitely not a cold weather biking guy but this has been an amazingly warm fall so far. And riding in the fall is some of the best riding you'll have all year long. As for what to wear, while you may wear shorts and a short sleeve jersey or shirt in the summer, I make gradual changes depending on the temps. So as the temps come down into the low 70's I'll keep the shorts but wear a long sleeve jersey. As it gets into the 60's I'll add a short sleeve shirt under the long sleeve jersey and wear bike tights. I'll also go with full finger gloves instead of the short finger gloves. Then in the lower 60s I'll add a light jacket/windbreaker to help against the chill from the wind. I'll also start wearing a skull cap instead of just a headband. Then, honestly, I won't go out when the weather gets down near around 50. At that point, I'll just hop on the elliptical and get my cardio from that. I'm toying with the idea of starting trail running again. It's been many many years since I've run. But I think if I start out slowly and build up slowly it could have an awesome impact on my overall fitness. Hopefully my son will be into joining me. I could use some father/son bonding time.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

No cyclist is as hard as Japanese time trialler, Tetsuo Kanaka. On the 6th August 1945 he was getting up a good sweat and was at Nagasaki, 40 miles into his 100 mile training ride, when he noticed it was getting rather warm and the headwind became rather brisk. Undeterred, he hunkered down and powered on into the wind, like a real cyclist would. Several days later he was arriving home at Nagasaki after a brisk 150 mile jaunt to see his brother in the Imperial army, when the same thing occutred. Didn't stop him finishing his ride, and he never again complained about the weather putting him off going for a jolly. That said, 4 days later his hair fell out and he died, but he went to meet his maker a proud man, never having missed a ride.


----------



## RoadRider400 (11 Nov 2020)

I dont have any interest in going far from home on the roads in winter. Road bike gets tucked away and I do recreational rides offroad on the commuter hybrid. Going for shorter rides allows you to add a bit more speed and warm up faster.

Lycra or trackters will keep you plenty warm enough as long as its above zero. I dont venture out any colder than that due to risk of slipping on ice.


----------



## gavgav (11 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> In the summer I would be out on my bike couple times a week. Now I can't be bothered to go out on my bike once a week. The cold weather is really off putting and I never know how to dress, while in the summer it would be cycling shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Does anyone else feel the same?



It depends what your definition of “cold” is. In my eyes it’s certainly not cold yet and I only truly call it cold when there is frost/ice on the ground, which makes it dangerous to ride. Wind and rain puts me off riding more than the temperature does.

The key to it is layers of clothing, including a good thermal/cold specific base layer, for me to get out.....and a good deal of forcing myself out! Always feel better for having been out.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Nov 2020)

Riding in the very cold is a problem for me because of the Reynaud's condition which really causes pain in my hands any temp below around 5°c. I've tried all sorts of gloves but the only sort of thing that really helps is normal gloves inside a pair of lobster claw gloves. They look awful and are a bit clumsy for braking and shifting but at least they keep me riding.

I won't go out too early in the cold mornings if there is a likelihood of ice on the roads or trails.

I bought a turbo trainer at the start of the first lockdown when there were fears over how much cycling would be possible, but those fears were unfounded and I only used it a couple of times. I've set it up in the shed and it will probably be used much more once the weather gets colder or snowy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

If you have bar end or down tube shifters and standard brake levers then thick gloves or mitts are a non issue.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> But also to remember the point of layers is to add and remove them as your temperature dictates. Many think it’s just means wearing a load of layers and never removing any.



True, that. Does depend what time of day you ride though.

Because I go out mainly at dusk at this time of year, as I warm up, the environment cools down, so I always go out with what might seem too much clothing, but ends up being just right.

If I go out during the day, then yes, taking stuff off as things warm up is exactly what I do. 

Me personally though, I'd much rather be too warm than too cold.


----------



## Cymro74 (11 Nov 2020)

Layering also solves changes in temperature ascending the Welsh hills. Did a day ride last week where it was just slightly cold leaving home. By the time I reached the Rhigos I could see snow on Pen y Fan, and the wind chill was frightening. As I was prepared, I slipped on my shoe covers and jacket, pulled neck buff over head and I was much better.
Also I'm a recent convert to sporty base layers. They keep out wind and cold and wick away sweat before it chills.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Nov 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Lycra or trackters will keep you plenty warm enough as long as its above zero. I dont venture out any colder than that due to risk of slipping on ice.



The risk of ice can be present even when the ambient air temp is above freezing. The ground temp is not necessarily the same, and can be lower, which means black ice can be there even if it isn't freezing. My rule of thumb is that if my hands feel cold when outside in still air without gloves, which happens below 4c, then I assume there is a risk of ice on the ground. I will wear gloves above that temp to reduce wind chill, but I find just being outside, if my hands feel cold then I know to be very careful of the surface.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2020)

byegad said:


> I was waiting for he 'proper cyclist' answers.
> Each to his own. I suffer from muscular stiffness and my arthritis suffers if I get cold and so I stay home unless it's reasonably mild.


It's not cold yet ,will that do 🙄


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2020)

Since starting a cold water shower regime the cold weather holds less fear for me, I do not ride when it is icy unless off road though, luckily i can do that from my house.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Don’t sweat it, no everyone rides outdoors year round


Oh yes they do. Unless there is deep snow or ice, I commute all year round. ⛄😊

The worst thing about riding in bad weather is getting out the door. It is rarely as bad as you think it is.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Nov 2020)

Due to a combination of weather and work I haven't ridden much since September, I'm expected to cover a work role at the New Jersey site, so I have been working until 8-10pm, I'm also expected to train the guys replacement and that persons located in India so I have been on VOIP calls from 7:30am in the morning.

I have told my boss something needs to give as I have zero time with kids at the moment, and it leaves me no time for leisure.

I have winter stuff all sorted I just need the time.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Sunny day riding is all very warm and cosy and pleasant, but it's boring as hell. I love the challenge that the weather brings. Its man v nature, and while theres a breath left in my body nature will lose.


----------



## VeganWheels (12 Nov 2020)

I am trying to overcome my fair weather affliction.
I have my bike set up on my turbo trainer in the wife's poly tunnel during the week,but struggle to even make the walk up garden on dark wet evenings after work,more than once a week.
I've invested in some decent winter kit recently & am determined that I will ride every saturday/sunday or both days through the winter.
New jacket,thermal base layer ,glovers & bib trousers this winter, so zero excuses to be honest.
Lost count of the amount of times i've said to my good lady 'Nah,not going today,don't like getting my bike wet'


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Nov 2020)

With the right kit, it's perfectly doable. Layering, as others have said is key. Base layer, mid layer, and windproofed outers are a great combination. This morning I cycled to work in black trousers, tshirt, wool jumper, fleece AND a windproof rain coat. Toasty warm. Nice warm winter gloves. If it's extra chilly, add a buff or two to keep windchill from your neck (and face). I don't bother with a plastic pillow hats, so a wool beanie, possibly fleece lined depending how cold it gets always feels incredibly luxurious. If it's raining, a peaked cotton cap will keep the worst from your eyes. In snow and hail, a peaked cap under a beanie helps.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Its man v nature, and while theres a breath left in my body nature will lose.


Macho BS! You may be testing your own will power but nature doesn't even register your presence. Nature doesn't lose but get it wrong and you will not have a breath in your body.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Nothing wrong with a bit of macho bullpois if it motivates me to get out and ride. Far better than making excuses to sit in front of the telly eating fast foot.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

Get a dog, specially a Springer Spaniel, you haven't got a choice then.
Not a serious suggestion but it works for me.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> or in icy conditions


Schwalbe spike tyres stop quicker on ice than on a dry in the summer.


----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2020)

Just remember Ilkley Moor bar t'at.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Just remember Ilkley Moor bar t'at.


I am not fluent in Northern, but is it not "baht 'at"?


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Proper cyclists don't notice headwinds.


Proper cyclists always have a headwind.


----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not fluent in Northern, but is it not "baht 'at"?


I await confirmation from our literate colleagues - when I were a northern (wee) lad, we only learned it orally.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Proper cyclists always have a headwind.


Or just wind.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Nov 2020)

Don't underestimate mud guards, they make a huge difference as well.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> I await confirmation from our literate colleagues - when I were a northern (wee) lad, we only learned it orally.


It's "baht 'at............I've lived in Lancashire for 39 years, four in Yorkshire but was raised in Hampshire.......think I've been accepted as from the north!! 😂

Though I guess @classic33 will drop by soon....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of macho bullpois if it motivates me to get out and ride. Far better than making excuses to sit in front of the telly eating fast foot.



Whose fast feet do you eat, ex Olympic 800m runners?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Get a dog, specially a Springer Spaniel, you haven't got a choice then.
> Not a serious suggestion but it works for me.



Didn’t know that Soringers were such keen cyclists.


----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn’t know that Soringers were such keen cyclists.



Soringer's cyclist - didn't he get chased by Schrodinger's cat?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Soringer's cyclist - didn't he get chased by Schrodinger's cat?



Soringer‘s cyclist is dressed all in black on a dark night and is both alive and dead at the same time.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> In the summer I would be out on my bike couple times a week. Now I can't be bothered to go out on my bike once a week. The cold weather is really off putting and I never know how to dress, while in the summer it would be cycling shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Does anyone else feel the same?



I admit that I am not in the coldest part of the country (Devon), but I've found the chilly mornings quite good. I can actually do my commute without arriving at work sweating bucket loads.

I aim to do at least two days per week commuting on average throughout the winter to try and keep my fitness up with an additional ride or two at the weekends when the days are cold and crispy.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Or just wind.



I've had both today.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Nov 2020)

Try a different sport for winter. Cycling ain't everything.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, a lovely cycling morning, I rode 54 miles.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Try a different sport for winter. Cycling ain't everything.


Burn the heretic


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Burn the heretic



I don't burn heretics, but I do need to keep the heating fed... 

Sawing and splitting firewood is absolutely brilliant exercise, and it keeps me fit over the winter when I can't always get out on the bike due to motivation or weather.


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Nov 2020)

I used to ride in winter with classic layering system of wicking inner, fleece or woolly jumper midlayer and windproof jacket/smock.
When I picked up a fleece gillet I tried it outside the wind shell and it is really useful. Clothing alterations are much quicker, just throw the gillet on or off and keep the windproof in place. Esp useful on frosty mornings or up and down rides.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Schwalbe spike tyres stop quicker on ice than on a dry in the summer.


Maybe but I can't think of any reason why I would want to use these.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

Out in summer longer sleeve merino top and windproof gilet today. Put on an insulated gilet over top when stopped to eat. Enough to be comfortably warm without getting sweaty. Beautiful day to be out.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Try a different sport for winter. Cycling ain't everything.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

snorri said:


> Googles Perfetto expecting to see a recumbent with enclosed cockpit with heater like a small car.
> Oh well, learning every day.



That called a stream liner or velo mobile and no heater required. Even in winter those riding such bikes / trikes are often in shorts and t shirts and still dripping in sweat.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Nov 2020)

My compliments to the OP: you are a star threadmaker - 7 pages so far.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Maybe but I can't think of any reason why I would want to use these.


So you can cycle when the roads have ice on them with no fear of crashing?


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn’t know that Soringers were such keen cyclists.


Fat fingers!


----------



## Dan77 (12 Nov 2020)

I don't like the cold either. Not having the correct clothing probably has a lot to do with it. Went out intending to do a 40km ride on Saturday and soon changed my mind to a quick 7km loop followed by a Zwift session later on. I'm happy using the winter mainly for indoor training I think. I get more data and better structured training. Then come spring I'll hopefully be fitter and stronger by the time I do much distance on the roads again.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> So you can cycle when the roads have ice on them with no fear of crashing?


I like ice when I have studded tires. without, not so much


View: https://youtu.be/kuQpYZPUf3s


----------



## snorri (12 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That called a stream liner or velo mobile and no heater required. Even in winter those riding such bikes / trikes are often in shorts and t shirts and still dripping in sweat.


Thanks for that, I haven't seen many of them and don't know any owners , but have often fancied a trial run.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (12 Nov 2020)

Went out cycling today, I did 45km (a short ride). After cycling for a few minutes I was so warm I ended up doing the entire cycle wearing a short sleeve t shirt and leggins.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Nov 2020)

Bought a turbo trainer for the winter a few years ago but just found it so boring,sold it and now i ride throughout the year.
Always found this webpage useful on what to wear.
https://www.roadbikerider.com/what-to-wear-in-various-weather-2/


----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I like ice when I have studded tires. without, not so much
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/kuQpYZPUf3s



ha-ha. I was expecting a film showing how great your tyres are on ice ... until the last 5 seconds! :O


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> So you can cycle when the roads have ice on them with no fear of crashing?


I don't know, because I've never seen them, if the tyres you mentioned are suitable for road bikes.

I've no data but I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me. I don't see any benefit in investing in tyres which I might use 5/6 times a year. There's also the hassle of changing them if it's potentially icy.

If one regularly commutes I can understand why some may choose such tyres. I'm retired and can pick any day I wish to ride so studded tyres have no value to me.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, a lovely cycling morning, I rode 54 miles.


Today was a pleasure. Sunny for a good bit of the day, warm for the time of the year, 15mph breeze.

I didn't do 54 miles though (more like 21).


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Bought a turbo trainer for the winter a few years ago but just found it so boring,sold it and now i ride throughout the year.
> Always found this webpage useful on what to wear.
> https://www.roadbikerider.com/what-to-wear-in-various-weather-2/


Love how this guy doesn't get a summer jersey out till it hits 21⁰C!!!


----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know, because I've never seen them, if the tyres you mentioned are suitable for road bikes.
> 
> I've no data but I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me. I don't see any benefit in investing in tyres which I might use 5/6 times a year. There's also the hassle of changing them if it's potentially icy.
> 
> If one regularly commutes I can understand why some may choose such tyres. I'm retired and can pick any day I wish to ride so studded tyres have no value to me.


Jeez dude; you said you don't ride in dangerous icy conditions. So I think the suggestion was intnded to let you do that safely. He was trying to help!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Jeez dude; you said you don't ride in dangerous icy conditions. So I think the suggestion was intnded to let you do that safely. He was trying to help!


That's right and I'm saying I see no point in buying tyres I might use a few times each year and have to change before setting off.

Waiting for the ice to melt or going out the next day is cheaper and simpler.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know, because I've never seen them, if the tyres you mentioned are suitable for road bikes.
> 
> I've no data but I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me. I don't see any benefit in investing in tyres which I might use 5/6 times a year. There's also the hassle of changing them if it's potentially icy.
> sh to ride so studded tyres have no value to me.



I'm of the same mindset. Paying a small fortune for metal studded tyres for the 20 or so days per year I would need them?

When I have a car sat on the drive.

It doesn't really make sense (unless you live in Alaska, which I don't).


----------



## Lovacott (12 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Jeez dude; you said you don't ride in dangerous icy conditions. So I think the suggestion was intnded to let you do that safely. He was trying to help!


He didn't "diss" the advice or poo poo the person offering the advice.

He simply offered up a perfectly good explanation as to why he probably wouldn't take the advice.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's right and I'm saying I see no point in buying tyres I might use a few times each year and have to change before setting off.
> 
> Waiting for the ice to melt or going out the next day is cheaper and simpler.


I used to see a guy around here with them on in the winter. It sounded a bit like riding over rice crispies the noise they were making on the roads when there wasn’t actually any ice at the time. He must have just kept them on all winter I think.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know, because I've never seen them, if the tyres you mentioned are suitable for road bikes.
> 
> I've no data but I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me. I don't see any benefit in investing in tyres which I might use 5/6 times a year. There's also the hassle of changing them if it's potentially icy.
> 
> If one regularly commutes I can understand why some may choose such tyres. I'm retired and can pick any day I wish to ride so studded tyres have no value to me.


I have to cycle every day I have a Springer Spaniel. I have no choice.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to see a guy around here with them on in the winter. It sounded a bit like riding over rice crispies the noise they were making on the roads when there wasn’t actually any ice at the time. He must have just kept them on all winter I think.


I think you would keep them on if you had ice for extended periods and wanted to ride every day.

For most of England, that probably doesn't apply.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to see a guy around here with them on in the winter. It sounded a bit like riding over rice crispies the noise they were making on the roads when there wasn’t actually any ice at the time. He must have just kept them on all winter I think.


I used to on my Santos but I have two now so don't have to use the ice ones except when necessary. Schwalbe ice spikers are basically mountain bike tyres with a stud in each nobley bit. So good off road anyway. The electric bike had to have them on as I have to take the dog to shoots in a trailer. No point hoping it isn't going to be icy as I have come off when the weather forecast said minimum temperature 4 degrees. As they always say on telly upto 3 degrees colder in rural areas. You can find ice in places when everywhere else has been free of ice for days.
There's a bridge near where I live i expect the potholes to be full of ice for at least 5 days after the ice has gone everywhere else. It would help if the water went under the bridge instead of over it.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> Today was a pleasure. Sunny for a good bit of the day, warm for the time of the year, 15mph breeze.
> 
> I didn't do 54 miles though (more like 21).



Well done.


----------



## RoadRider400 (12 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Get a dog, specially a Springer Spaniel, you haven't got a choice then.
> Not a serious suggestion but it works for me.


Must be a fast dog. Or you are a slow cyclist.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Must be a fast dog. Or you are a slow cyclist.


She walks at 8-9 miles an hour. I struggle to do that speed with 4 panniers full of firewood......on or off road. She has to put effort in when the panniers are empty.


----------



## RoadRider400 (12 Nov 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Bought a turbo trainer for the winter a few years ago but just found it so boring,sold it and now i ride throughout the year.
> Always found this webpage useful on what to wear.
> https://www.roadbikerider.com/what-to-wear-in-various-weather-2/


Cannot see any appeal whatsoever in a turbo. Rather do a few fast miles on the hybrid or head out for a run.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Nov 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Cannot see any appeal whatsoever in a turbo.



Nor can I. It ranks on the same level as going to a gym to do exercise. Boring and tedious. Just do the real thing or give it a miss if it's really shite outside. You don't _have_ to ride x number of days a week or do y number of miles. If the road conditions appeal then ride, if they don't then find something else to do instead.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me.


I see your point, where abouts in the Mediterranean do you live?


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Nor can I. It ranks on the same level as going to a gym to do exercise. Boring and tedious. Just do the real thing or give it a miss if it's really shite outside. You don't _have_ to ride x number of days a week or do y number of miles. If the road conditions appeal then ride, if they don't then find something else to do instead.


I've never been able to exercise just for the sake it. I can decide to start each day with 40 pressups and within a fortnight, I've found some excuse to stop doing it.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

I like using the turbo, I do a lot of swimming and I certainly enjoy the gym on top of that I have no problem with finding the desire or discipline to workout each day, I do also ride the bike all year and always have done so for a very long time.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I see your point, where abouts in the Mediterranean do you live?


Lancashire!

This conversation sparked my interest as it's my belief weather in general is not as bad as we always remember it. I'm convinced the risk of ice has very little impact on my cycling but thought I'd investigate. Sorry to bore folk with this!! 😄

I found Lancashire CC is required to hold stockpiles of grit salt to last 12 days which is sufficient to cover the county. They are legally required to have this stock before winter. To me this suggests the expectation is there will be in an average winter 12 days when road conditions are hazardous enough to require gritting. Bang in the middle of my guessed range.

The average winter temperature in my area is 4⁰C but yes in rural areas and around dawn can easily be 5⁰C lower.

I fully agree as cyclists we could well be on dangerous ungritted roads and if like you have to use these spikes make perfect sense.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

Proper ice requiring spikes is very rare in England. Plus if you no longer commute it’s easy to avoid it by waiting till later in the day.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Went out cycling today, I did 45km (a short ride). After cycling for a few minutes I was so warm I ended up doing the entire cycle wearing a short sleeve t shirt and leggins.


45km is a long ride for me! Hope to be out for a 10-miler today.
Edit: and managed nearly 17.


----------



## Moodyman (13 Nov 2020)

Oop ere in Yorkshire, I lose about 3 or 4 commuting days a year to ice. Some winters, like the last one, I had no days lost.

This is with me riding between before 8am. Of those 3 or 4 lost days, I could have ridden if I was cycling after the mid-morning thaw.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2020)

Ice and snow is a rare opportunity to practice certain extreme control skills, well worth braving it out if approached with suitable caution.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Ice and snow is a rare opportunity to practice certain extreme control skills, well worth braving it out if approached with suitable caution.


Yep.


----------



## gmclean (13 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Proper cyclists do.


What else do 'proper cyclists do', please enlighten me.


----------



## gmclean (13 Nov 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> In the summer I would be out on my bike couple times a week. Now I can't be bothered to go out on my bike once a week. The cold weather is really off putting and I never know how to dress, while in the summer it would be cycling shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Does anyone else feel the same?


I'm not a fan. I have the layers but even that doesn't bring the motivation.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Nov 2020)

gmclean said:


> What else do 'proper cyclists do', please enlighten me.


https://volerfactoryteam.com/2010/12/28/the-rules-from-velominati/


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

gmclean said:


> I'm not a fan. I have the layers but even that doesn't bring the motivation.


My own experience of winter riding, is that you get some really crisp, wind free days with clear blue skies.

Plus, you get less traffic on the roads.

It all adds up to an idyllic riding experience.

When it comes to keeping warm, it's the extremities which are the challenge (fingers, toes, ears). The rest of the body keeps itself warm by doing stuff (pumping pedals uphill is a great way to get warm).

You don't see footballers playing an away CL game in Minsk in January wearing bloody great jackets and layers of leggings. They might chuck on a vest and some will wear gloves, but that's about it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> https://volerfactoryteam.com/2010/12/28/the-rules-from-velominati/



Nah those are for virtual cyclists who never actually get outside


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

It’s the filthy bike to clean that puts me off more than myself getting cold or wet to be honest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s the filthy bike to clean that puts me off more than myself getting cold or wet to be honest.



Mudguards for the win


----------



## gmclean (13 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> My own experience of winter riding, is that you get some really crisp, wind free days with clear blue skies.
> 
> Plus, you get less traffic on the roads.
> 
> ...


As I said, I know about layers, I know I'll warm up when I get going. I used to run all year round, at times with ice under foot. 

It's not about not knowing HOW to do it, it's looking out the window at another grey overcast/drizzly day and thinking, UGH.😊


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Mudguards for the win


Even with them it still seems to get everywhere!


----------



## gmclean (13 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> https://volerfactoryteam.com/2010/12/28/the-rules-from-velominati/


Hilarious. Except I think many people actually believe all this... from what I've seen on the roads at least.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Even with them it still seems to get everywhere!
> 
> 
> View attachment 557975



Do you have mudflaps as well?


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Mudguards for the win



Mudguards are a must have unless you happen to have a 100% guarantee from God Almighty that it isn't going to rain when you set out.

Nothing worse than riding around with a brown streak up your back and a soaking wet arse.

It's not a good look.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do you have mudflaps as well?


No, might help a bit I suppose.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

you gotta want it


View: https://youtu.be/QXpWwHUaaKc


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No, might help a bit I suppose.



They catch a lot of the spray off the road, which can arc up and onto the frame. Particularly a front mud flap is good at stopping the splatter on your down tube.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do you have mudflaps as well?


I made some mudflaps a few months back with simple duct tape (just to test how effective a mud flap would be).

Two minutes work and a world of difference. 

I've since built a fairing to protect my drivetrain using some 1mm thick black plastic sheet which I moulded using boiling water.

Works a treat.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> They catch a lot of the spray off the road, which can arc up and onto the frame. Particularly a front mud flap is good at stopping the splatter on your down tube.



Very easy to make as well. 

I have ABS mudguards which are quite easy to pierce with a red hot kitchen knife.

I made some shapes out of a plastic hip support tray (used by roofers and available at builders merchants for about £2 or £3 each).

I then made a pair of slits in each flap and a corresponding pair of slits in the tail of each mudguard.

I then secured the mudflaps with cable ties.

They've made a world of difference to the amount of dirt getting into my drivetrain.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> Very easy to make as well.
> 
> I have ABS mudguards which are quite easy to pierce with a red hot kitchen knife.
> 
> ...


As I've decided to carry on with the Revell mixte, and it has a set of (badly painted) SKS guards on, I'll make up something similar for the front.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I've since built a fairing to protect my drivetrain using some 1mm thick black plastic sheet which I moulded using boiling water.


been pondering the same for a cpl years. I made a template with tin foil but never really got anywhere with it. any chance you would share a photo?


----------



## matticus (13 Nov 2020)

gmclean said:


> Hilarious. Except I think many people actually believe all this... from what I've seen on the roads at least.


Heretic!


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> don't go if it's raining


curious that isn't it? I don't really mind riding in rain, apart from certain visibility issues, and in fact in my wondrous altura varium jacket have laughed in the face of it/enjoyed real deluges. But I am loathe to head out the door in rain.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> curious that isn't it? I don't really mind riding in rain, apart from certain visibility issues, and in fact in my wondrous altura varium jacket have laughed in the face of it/enjoyed real deluges. But I am loathe to head out the door in rain.


I will cycle commute in whatever the weather throws at me - thunderstorms, ice, snow heatwaves. However if there's the possibility of rain on a leisure ride forget it, I'm not going.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I will cycle commute in whatever the weather throws at me - thunderstorms, ice, snow heatwaves. However if there's the possibility of rain on a leisure ride forget it, I'm not going.


pretty sure that in a night ride london to brighton a few years ago I knew that it would rain.
Sure enough as i approached brighton it started chucking it down.
I then rode along the lower prom in a deluge.
And enjoyed it.
Thanks to my varium - and I knew I was heading to a nice spoons - dried my socks in front of its fire as i had a nice breakfast and a strong beer.
Also rode London to southampton overnight recently - pretty much had to go as i had the return train booked.
Chucked it down for large parts of the night.
Had a good time.
Then sat it out until the return train in a spoons (mostly espresso I swear)
Hang on, maybe there's a pattern here ...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

gmclean said:


> Hilarious. Except I think many people actually believe all this... from what I've seen on the roads at least.


Really? You think cyclists don't know how to laugh at themselves? It's a wonderful put down of what we do.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I made some mudflaps a few months back with simple duct tape (just to test how effective a mud flap would be).
> 
> Two minutes work and a world of difference.
> 
> ...



When I was commuting I used to make mudflaps out of old plastic washing up liquid bottles, old plastic milk bottles or old orange squash bottles.


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> *The risk of ice can be present even when the ambient air temp is above freezing. The ground temp is not necessarily the same, and can be lower, which means black ice can be there even if it isn't freezing. *My rule of thumb is that if my hands feel cold when outside in still air without gloves, which happens below 4c, then I assume there is a risk of ice on the ground. I will wear gloves above that temp to reduce wind chill, but I find just being outside, if my hands feel cold then I know to be very careful of the surface.


Yip, I was caught out that way when I first moved down here. Up north treated roads were good around 0deg, here it was raining and above 0deg and I thought I'd be fine. But what I didn't count on roads were treated less and the rain was falling on black ice. Hence it was like marbles. Fortunately it was a very low speed fall to the ground as I was unclipping after a warning from another cyclist.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> been pondering the same for a cpl years. I made a template with tin foil but never really got anywhere with it. any chance you would share a photo?


It's basically two bits of plastic held together with a couple of cable ties.

The first bit is folded in half along its length and attaches to the down tube with a couple of cable ties. As I have cabling running below my down tube, I've made a tight fold at the apex to make sure the fairing doesn't foul the cables.

At the bottom end of the down tube fairing, I've attached a bit of plastic sheet which I've bent across it's length to follow the shape of the crank set.

The plastic I use is a "felt support tray" which can be bought from any builders merchants for a couple of quid. They are generally 1.5m long. A good pair of kitchen scissors is all you need to cut it with.

If you pour boiling water on the plastic, it becomes very malleable for a few seconds before setting hard again. You can repeat this as many times as you like until you get the shape you want.

I've also attached a mudflap to the front mudguard (again with cable ties).

I've been using this set up for around 25 hours of cycling in all weathers (mostly rain) and it's working really well. 

Here's a picture I took a couple of weeks ago but I'll take a few more in the daylight tomorrow which will show the make up a bit more clearly.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> When I was commuting I used to make mudflaps out of old plastic washing up liquid bottles, old plastic milk bottles or old orange squash bottles.


My first attempt at a fairing was a plastic milk bottle cut in half and it worked well, but it looked like a plastic milk bottle cut in half so I spray painted it black.

It worked really well, but it looked like a plastic milk bottle which had been cut in half and spray painted black.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Nov 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I'll take a few more in the daylight tomorrow which will show the make up a bit more clearly.


 BRILLIANT yes please. also, any photo of the thing before you mounted it? you are my hero! I have done similar things to my MTB because when the chain gets dirty it's prone to chain-suck. it has full front MTB fenders, w/ a home made mud flap from a neoprene mouse pad. & I mounted an over-the-counter Planet Bike Grunge Board downtube bike fender. but you are helping me with the missing link

I also did some tinkering at the front of the back wheel to protect the location of the front derailleur, thereby extending the rear fender downward. I used a Mucky Nutz Butt Fender trimmed down w/ scissors. also added a metal & rubber roof over the derailleur mechanism, *but *I would love to add an edge to protect the chain. I see you have a bare seat tube at the bottom, have you thought of extending that fender?


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know, because I've never seen them, if the tyres you mentioned are suitable for road bikes.
> 
> I've no data but I'd guess there are possibly 10-14 days in a year when ice makes cycling too dangerous for me. I don't see any benefit in investing in tyres which I might use 5/6 times a year. There's also the hassle of changing them if it's potentially icy.
> 
> If one regularly commutes I can understand why some may choose such tyres. I'm retired and can pick any day I wish to ride so studded tyres have no value to me.


I have that same equation so I made some studded tyres according to onw of thw many DIY instruction. Pick a cheap knobbly tyre with biggest knobs. Apply self tapping screws from the inside. Dremel to a suitable length. Add protection to the heads on the inside.
Mine have been good for about 10 years of occasional use. Excellent grip in snow, ice, slush and wet ice. Not as durable as commercial versions but I dont need that.

Changing tyres is a drag. A cheap set of ice wheels would be nice but I have hub gears at the rear and dynamo hub up front.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Changing tyres is a drag.


I've thought about this & always stopped shy of doing because of the fear of having to adjust the rear derailleur each time I swpaped the wheels


----------



## matticus (15 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I've thought about this & always stopped shy of doing because of the fear of having to adjust the rear derailleur each time I swpaped the wheels


Have you tried it? It's a non-issue across my 3 main bikes. Cross your fingers first


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2020)

thought about this thread yesterday morning as I was sneezing & coughing wondering how I would get past the door threshold. but one foot in front of the other, I eventually got out there. 3 layers up top & a thin woven hat under the helmet was just about right. the trails were mostly empty but also passed occasional walkers so the face covering was on. might be time to plug up the helmet vents soon


----------



## DRM (15 Nov 2020)

Don't mind it when I'm out there, but when I've been frozen cold, rained on etc, outside at work all day, the last thing I relish is riding a bike in it.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2020)

Never ride Nov to March.Do what YOU want.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2020)

Feb I will be 71 and for the past few years I have wanted to go back to Langstrothdale,my all time face place.So I am going to do it 2021 might cheat get the train to Skipton then it's only 46 miles .Anybody fancy joining me.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Langstrothdale


the gravel roads look like good riding!


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Feb I will be 71 and for the past few years I have wanted to go back to Langstrothdale,my all time face place.So I am going to do it 2021 might cheat get the train to Skipton then it's only 46 miles .Anybody fancy joining me.


I think it might have been a post of yours that alerted me to this place.
May be up for it if in the area at the time (quite often am) - no talk of religion though.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

looking for reasons not to ride tonight. the temps will be in the mid 20s F with wind chill in the teens. I didn't bring gear for those temps. if I ride it will be much shorter than usual, so is it worth the bother ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2020)

Yes


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes


it was. toes were done after about an hour, but every other part survived intact & happy


----------



## postman (19 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I think it might have been a post of yours that alerted me to this place.
> May be up for it if in the area at the time (quite often am) - no talk of religion though.


Dont worry I won't talk religion.So when I think of doing it ,I will put it up with the route,it is very nice.


----------

